# Someone's purging a good library



## Wannabee (Mar 1, 2009)

Since I'm not selling these, I didn't think I should put this there. But, for those who are looking to build their library and have a couple bucks, there are some great titles and prices here. Don't grow weary if you start to loose interest going through them, there are some real diamonds - mostly diamonds.

eBay Seller: drpuritan: Books items on eBay.com


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 1, 2009)

Purging??? 

Looks more like a fire sale! What an amazing collection of books! Plenty of great Puritan classics and some of the best of the best recent books.

I hope it is the library of a deceased pastor rather than an apostate. Why would ANYone sell those books? They are gems!


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 1, 2009)

GIMME!!!


----------



## Grymir (Mar 1, 2009)

And there's no Barth there!! Better than comming from a smoke free home.

Also, for those that want to partake of the fun that Dispensational's have, he's got "Two Babylons by Hislop" Another Classic!


----------



## Herald (Mar 1, 2009)

I wish I had some coin. I'd score a few of those books.


----------



## Quickened (Mar 1, 2009)

Great now i am going to get outbid on everything!!!


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 1, 2009)

man I feel the sin of covetness rising up just now!


----------



## Wannabee (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not sure, but the person who gave me the link alluded to the idea that this is a dear brother who needs financial help right now. The way he wrote it, buying these would be a great help to him. There are a few gems there that I'd love to get a hold of, but my finances aren't in any shape to take advantage of the situation. I don't think it's a matter of apostasy, but rather last resort.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm looking at a few.


----------



## Herald (Mar 1, 2009)

I can appreciate the need to raise $$$. I am going to put my iPhone up for sale as soon as the Lord's Day is over. Times are rough for a lot of folks. Thank God this brother has the books to offer for sale.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 1, 2009)

That's just very odd that Murray's collected works are going for more than Swinnock's: and Thornwell's for more than Newton's!


----------



## he beholds (Mar 1, 2009)

He thanks Tim Challies on the description.
Bidding on a couple. Thanks!


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the link !


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> I'm not sure, but the person who gave me the link alluded to the idea that this is a dear brother who needs financial help right now. The way he wrote it, buying these would be a great help to him. There are a few gems there that I'd love to get a hold of, but my finances aren't in any shape to take advantage of the situation. I don't think it's a matter of apostasy, but rather last resort.



I saw this on another list and that's the impression I got as well.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the link


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 2, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> I'm not sure, but the person who gave me the link alluded to the idea that this is a dear brother who needs financial help right now. The way he wrote it, buying these would be a great help to him. There are a few gems there that I'd love to get a hold of, but my finances aren't in any shape to take advantage of the situation. I don't think it's a matter of apostasy, but rather last resort.



That makes me very sad. These are tough times for many. But, selling those kinds of books? That really hurts.

With AIG announcing a $60 Billion quarterly loss tomorrow, it does not look as if we are near the end of the pain yet. The market can lose 50% of value in a rough recession. We have already passed that mark. May we see a turnaround soon. With the market as a leading indicator, we will probably witness layoffs for an additional 6 months after the uptick in the equity markets. 

I pray for the vulnerable among us on the PB. May the Lord teach us all to place our trust in him and not in our own wealth!


----------



## Confessor (Mar 2, 2009)

Somewhat  but how do I use PayPal? I really want to buy some of those books but I've never used PayPal before.

EDIT: I guess the only question I have is, If I have already added a credit card to my PayPal account, do I have to do anything with the bank balance? C'mon, I'm just a little kid.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 2, 2009)

I use PayPal and an quite sure they require a means of validating your identity by making few penny deposit to your bank account and then asking you to verify that amount. That said, I believe that persons may purchase items via PayPal without having an established PayPal account if they have a credit card to use.

-----Added 3/2/2009 at 02:17:25 EST-----



Wannabee said:


> I'm not sure, but the person who gave me the link alluded to the idea that this is a dear brother who needs financial help right now. The way he wrote it, buying these would be a great help to him. There are a few gems there that I'd love to get a hold of, but my finances aren't in any shape to take advantage of the situation. I don't think it's a matter of apostasy, but rather last resort.


I may do the same thing if I do not find meaningful work in the next month or so. Selling my library is one of my last resorts, but will not be out of the question when it comes down to eating or reading.

AMR


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2009)

This auction is coming to a close, and there are some good deals still unbid on. I am not the seller, and I may be shooting myself in the foot by bumping this because I've placed bids on a couple items, but it's ridiculous that some of the bundle deals haven't gotten even one bid.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2009)

Horton, Robertson and Stott plus Habermas and Baillie on Christology -5 books. It's going for 4 dollars.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2009)

Or if I'm reading it correctly *11* copies of _A Journey in Grace_, a theological novel, which still has no bids: but you'd be paying $2.00 at this rate. 

I'll stop posting now: it just blows my mind that so few people are taking advantage of this opportunity to circle in like sharks in a feeding frenzy.


----------



## Wannabee (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd buy them all if I had the clams. I've put offers on a couple, and already been outbid. I must have good taste.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 4, 2009)

I would love to buy a few of them, but alas, I am financially embarrassed.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2009)

This is a sale for the financially embarrassed. If you can scrape together 10 bucks by collecting cans it looks like you could seize some remarkable deals.


----------



## Confessor (Mar 4, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Horton, Robertson and Stott plus Habermas and Baillie on Christology -5 books. It's going for 4 dollars.



How can you tell there are 5 copies of this one? Or is it just five authors who each wrote a book, and it's all compiled into one volume? Or rather, is it five total books which are all sold in one package?

Also, I already got _The Evil of Evils_ by Jeremiah Burroughs, _Fire and Brimstone_ by Thomas Vincent, and _Disputations on Holy Scripture_ by William Whitaker.  I'm doing my best to cash in on this.


----------



## Quickened (Mar 4, 2009)

I was outbid on three and i am still bidding on four.


----------



## Wannabee (Mar 4, 2009)

Confessor said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Horton, Robertson and Stott plus Habermas and Baillie on Christology -5 books. It's going for 4 dollars.
> ...



Oh, so you're the one who drove up the price. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Confessor (Mar 4, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Oh, so you're the one who drove up the price. Grrrrrr!



You can always borrow it if you want.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2009)

py3ak said:


> That's just very odd that Murray's collected works are going for more than Swinnock's: and Thornwell's for more than Newton's!



in my opinion the starting bid on the set of Ryle's Expository Thoughts set was way too high. But the bidding started very low on many other books, assuming they are in the condition advertised.

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 10:48:10 EST-----



py3ak said:


> This is a sale for the financially embarrassed. If you can scrape together 10 bucks by collecting cans it looks like you could seize some remarkable deals.



That's what I'm trying to do with a few of the books, but am limited right now and don't want to go overboard. I have little room for more books either.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 4, 2009)

These aren't the books you're looking for... *accompanying wave of hand and Jedi mind trick*


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2009)

Confessor said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Horton, Robertson and Stott plus Habermas and Baillie on Christology -5 books. It's going for 4 dollars.
> ...



If you click on the title it gives you more details about it.


----------



## Confessor (Mar 4, 2009)

py3ak said:


> If you click on the title it gives you more details about it.



That should have been an obvious principle to me...thank you!


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2009)

Somebody has decided to bid on several of the books I'm after. This is one reason why I rarely buy on eBay because in the end you sometimes pay nearly as much as you do for new books on Amazon, if not more incl. shipping.

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 11:29:56 EST-----


----------



## Long Island Puritan (Mar 4, 2009)

I noticed the prices on the drs. books on ebay went up nicely when this thread started. You should seek a cut Wannabee.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2009)

I see that Godet's _Studies in the Old Testament_ is closing soon, and still at a low price. Godet had some idiosyncratic views, and B.B. Warfield felt that his moderate positions had given too much away; but no one has thought of denying his learning or brilliance. I only have his commentary on Romans, but I am sure that a discerning reader could learn quite a bit from that book. Less than an hour in which to be outbid!


----------



## he beholds (Mar 4, 2009)

I won _Teach Them Diligently_ by Louis Paul Priolo and right now am winning a couple others...but now I hope I don't win them. One should be enough!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2009)

Jessi, what you really need is _The Works of George Swinnock_.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I won _Teach Them Diligently_ by Louis Paul Priolo and right now am winning a couple others...but now I hope I don't win them. One should be enough!



I hear that. Well, if anything, I'm making someone else pay for them! 

There is one book in particular I was really hoping to "steal" that is quite expensive normally but it's starting to get pretty high there too now that someone has zeroed in on it. I'm on the hook for too much already as it stands now.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2009)

The nice thing about such a sale is that your money does go to help someone in real need: who else would get rid of _The Works of David Clarkson_?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2009)

The Matthew Poole commentary looks like a steal at 26.02 assuming it is "Brand New" as advertised. It's ending within the hour.

Edit: Maybe not as CBD has it for 29.99


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2009)

You know, I don't much like that edition of Matthew Poole. Maybe I'm just too picky, but the paper feels very flimsy. I'm holding out for the translation of the Synopsis to be completed and using the electronic version in the meantime.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 5, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Jessi, what you really need is _The Works of George Swinnock_.



OOOH...that does look good! $40, though...That's a lot of $$.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 5, 2009)

Less than $10 per volume! Here's some quotes to pique your interest.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f35/george-swinnock-30610/


----------



## he beholds (Mar 5, 2009)

Get Behind me, Ruben!

Just kidding...but seriously, PB recommendations have cost me too much as it is! The Geneva Family Study Bible (two pack) being the costliest...


----------



## The Deeps (Mar 5, 2009)

Is all us poor country pastors have.


----------



## Confessor (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got owned on Godet's Old Testament book. It was $3.65 with about 40 seconds left, and I set the max bid at $6, then at $8, and it sold for $8.50.


----------



## Marno (Mar 5, 2009)

Arggh. This is not necessarily a happy thing, though I rejoice that some folks are able to benefit. I too will no doubt soon be driven by financial and other circumstances to divest myself of many good books. My books were dearly sought and bought, and it will not be easy to let them go, even should they go at a good price. Not a happy thing at all to be in such a situation as this dear brother evidently has found himself. I hope his books end up in the hands of those who will use them best and wisely.


----------



## The Deeps (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow Marno... I hadn't thought about that. That must be a difficult thing to have to deal with.


----------



## Philip A (Mar 5, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> I hope it is the library of a deceased pastor rather than an apostate.



Wow, I've got a lot of the same titles that I've been meaning to list for sale on the PB sooner or later. Maybe I shouldn't, I wouldn't want to be labeled an apostate...


----------



## Quickened (Mar 5, 2009)

Marno said:


> Arggh. This is not necessarily a happy thing, though I rejoice that some folks are able to benefit. I too will no doubt soon be driven by financial and other circumstances to divest myself of many good books. My books were dearly sought and bought, and it will not be easy to let them go, even should they go at a good price. Not a happy thing at all to be in such a situation as this dear brother evidently has found himself. I hope his books end up in the hands of those who will use them best and wisely.



I was thinking about this at work yesterday. I would be curious to know the situation because this should really be a last resort! Then again in these tough times ya never know.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 5, 2009)

I saw a lot of my library disappear through economic duress: no, it isn't easy. It helps when someone who will profit gets the books; and as the ministers who lost their libraries in the Great Fire of London had also to learn, a man's life does not consist in the abundance of things which he possesses - not even the number of books.

It is a sore trial, but God doesn't take our libraries at random; and if the end of our theological books is the knowledge of God and God completes that end rather by taking them from us, then we have still gotten the benefit we hoped for from them.


----------



## Craig (Mar 5, 2009)

I wish I could have given more, than I did...but I did end up getting Gordon Clark's book on Logic.

I waited to see if the price went up...it stayed at $5.50...even with 30 seconds left...so I added a dollar to the bid and ended up winning.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 5, 2009)

On ebay, even if you want to pay more, like in a situation like this, you can't. Your maximum bid only gets used if someone bids up to that point. Otherwise, your winning bid is the lowest highest, if that makes any sense at all. 
By the way, I am selling two video games over there...
I've been getting into selling stuff there, but I just had like five things not get any bids, so I'm kind of afraid to pay anymore listing fees that will end up not making me any money.
The best, so far, was a brand new Lego Batman Xbox 360 game that I bought for $11.20 and sold for $33!


----------



## annmarie (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm bidding on Charity and It's Fruits by Edwards. Dad was convinced that someone on the board was selling these books!


----------



## Confessor (Mar 5, 2009)

annmarie said:


> I'm bidding on Charity and It's Fruits by Edwards. Dad was convinced that someone on the board was selling these books!



Does you or anyone else know if that is included in the 2-volume Works of Jonathan Edwards?


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 5, 2009)

Philip A said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it is the library of a deceased pastor rather than an apostate.
> ...



OK, smarty pants desert rat. You are a fellow Californian so you are probably not an apostate (that title gets reserved for people like Bart Ehrman). You are more likely insane (you are still here), incompetent (you are still here), or incapacitated (you are still here). As for selling THOSE books, if the price is right, give me a call. I'm all for relieving fools of their libraries, just not wanting to take advantage of a brother in financial distress. 

Looking at the selection of books, it just pained me to think of someone who knew the value of those books actually selling them. The idea of a sale for reasons of financial exigency did not occur to me since used books are typically highly discounted. I was hoping that the seller was a family member of a beloved and faithful preacher who wanted to pass the blessing around the Christian community rather than a turncoat.

In the final analysis, selling so many books due to financial straights is VERY sad indeed. Those were very fine books.


----------

